# Looking for a breeder in OH, WV, Ky, area



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

We are looking for a black and red male puppy to compete in Rally and obedience. We like the German showlines and this is what we're looking for. We may look into other states such as Va. NC., and Pa. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder in these areas, please let me know.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you absolutely set on the color?? There maybe be a black sable/black breeding that will produce some pups with drive, nerves, stable temperament, natural handler focus, and have some health checks done on both parents. Calmer in the home (an off switch), yet ready to work for you when you ask. Remember you can get different drives within a litter too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Red/Black German Showline???*



GSDOWNED said:


> We are looking for a black and red male puppy to compete in Rally and obedience. We like the German showlines and this is what we're looking for. We may look into other states such as Va. NC., and Pa. If anyone knows of a reputable breeder in these areas, please let me know.


Keep clicking and reading posts from people on this site. We are all pretty 'bad'  about posting tons of photos so you may see what you like from that. You can then PM (Private Mail) them or even use the link many of us put about our dogs in our signatures.

May want to put 'German Showlines' in the Subject line too. May catch a breeders eye and they will contact you!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Not sure which part of Ohio you are in, but here's a few kennels I was looking into when I was looking at showlines - I went with a working lines pup instead and drove to Virginia for her.

Home Clearcreek (near Lebanon)

WilmothHaus Kennels Wilmoth Haus

Kilann German Shepherds - West German Show LinesAKCQuality German Shepherds  Kilann (Kentucky)

Home Richthofen

Home Page Vom Buflod (Waynesville)

I haven't checked all of them out completely but they were ones I had bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> Are you absolutely set on the color?? There maybe be a black sable/black breeding that will produce some pups with drive, nerves, stable temperament, natural handler focus, and have some health checks done on both parents. Calmer in the home (an off switch), yet ready to work for you when you ask. Remember you can get different drives within a litter too.


Yes, absolutely sure of black and red but thanks.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Keep clicking and reading posts from people on this site. We are all pretty 'bad'  about posting tons of photos so you may see what you like from that. You can then PM (Private Mail) them or even use the link many of us put about our dogs in our signatures.
> 
> May want to put 'German Showlines' in the Subject line too. May catch a breeders eye and they will contact you!


Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

spiritsmom said:


> Not sure which part of Ohio you are in, but here's a few kennels I was looking into when I was looking at showlines - I went with a working lines pup instead and drove to Virginia for her.
> 
> Home Clearcreek (near Lebanon)
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

